# Cryptocoryne lingua



## kraigstein (Aug 21, 2015)

I had a question on this species: I have seen some say that this is not a true aquatic species and must be grown emersed. But I have also seen people who say they keep it under water all the time. Are they able to be grown submerged or are they only a temporary species under water? What are your experiences with this plant?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I had one growing submersed for over a year. Never more than 4-5 leaves at a time and it didn't propagate. I'd say somewhere in the middle of the spectrum as far as a submerged plant, if a bit toward the temporary end.


----------



## kraigstein (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info! This plant is listed as an AHAP plant at my local aquarium society. I was thinking about trying to propagate it but seems like it may have to be emersed for that...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

kraigstein said:


> Thanks for the info! This plant is listed as an AHAP plant at my local aquarium society. I was thinking about trying to propagate it but seems like it may have to be emersed for that...


I used to run that AHAP program. Tell Tim I said hi.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

My experience with it was about the same; I had it submerged, for just under a year and it didn't do much. It didn't die, but neither did it grow. Mine nearly always had 4 leaves. One would start to decline, and another would take its place. Kind of frustrating. 

Since then, I've read that in its natural setting, tidal action results in it being submerged, then emersed on a regular, if not daily, basis. Personally, I've had no inclination to bother with it since then. 

-Jane


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

My experience with lingua is pretty limited, but so far seems to agree with what most have said. I received mine about two weeks ago as bare rhizomes with a couple roots. I decided to try submersed with a few plants(low-tech tank with high light). Just a couple days later, they began to grow. At this point, the largest, has two young leaves and two new leaves forming, each starting a few days apart. Another has two young leaves and a budding leaf, while the third has only one leaf and two leaf buds. Sounds good right? Well here's the bad news. The largest one's, largest leaf started to degrade at the tip yesterday. If this continues, I suspect they will either eventually perish or remain small with only a few leaves. I'm moving them by the end of the week to transition them back to emersed, just got to finish setting up the 90.

Added: Disregard my experience. First and foremost, I believe what was sold to me as lingua is not lingua. Possibly a ciliata or some other similar species. Time will tell, but it's not lingua. Second, the deterioration has completely stopped. It's possible the plant was/is still adjusting to it's current conditions. So I still need to track down real lingua...


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)




----------

